

Interview with Brian McKenna: Roy, Purescript, Haskell, Idris, Dependent Types - pyotrgalois
https://medium.com/this-is-not-a-monad-tutorial/interview-with-brian-mckenna-about-roy-purescript-haskell-idris-and-dependent-types-63bb1289ea3d

======
iso-8859-1
Another langauge that tries not to be based on lists of characters:
[https://github.com/lamdu/lamdu](https://github.com/lamdu/lamdu)

